# Alternative to oatcakes



## Lilies (Mar 3, 2013)

Oatcakes I manage to munch without much effect on bs, but they are full of palm fruit oil so not great for cholesterol, trying to work out what else to eat...


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you tried Ryvita to see what effect they have for you?  Some of the newer varieties are lovely.


----------

